# Rush Lake



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Am I correct in saying that rush lake has no fish anymore? I havent been back since it was a little fishing gold-mine...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

No, You would be correct in saying that Rush Lake has no water anymore. Dry Dry Dry......Went by there today and there is a puddle on the North end.


----------

